# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  primolut nor 10 mg دواء وقف الدوره

## anooonah

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

أنا عمري 24 و مش متزوجه و الدوره بتيني تاريخ 15 يعني فعز الحج و وزني تقريبا متوسط 
سؤاااااالي 
فيه دكتوره قالتلي أخذ حبه وحده فاليوم و دكتوره ثانيه قالتلي أخذ كل 12 ساعه حبه يعني مرتين فاليوم ،، شو الصح ؟؟؟ 

ماشي باقي بلييييز أتريا ردكم كل وحده و كم تأخذ أو تعطيني خبرتها فهالدواء

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## #..Lamar..#

عن أنس قال:مر رسول الله(ص) بأبي عياش وهو يصلي ويقول:"اللهم اني اسألك بأن لك الحمد، لا اله الا انت، ياحنان،يامنان،يابديع السموات والارض،ياذا الجلال والاكرام،ياحي ياقيوم" فقال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم:"لقد سالت الله باسمه الاعظم الذي اذا دعي به أجاب واذا سئل به اعطي"رواه احمد وغيره

----------


## wf1

هلا الغاليه
الدكتوره قلتلي قبل الدوره باسبوع حبه الصبح وحبه المسى
والله يسهل عليج الحج
وحج مبرور وسعي مشكور
دعواتج

----------


## UmKhaloof

أنا الأسبوع اللي طاف يوم الخميس رحت للدكتوره لنه موعد دورتي هالفتره .. عطتني بريملوت 5mg 

3مرات فاليووم كل 8 ساعات ...


أنتي معطينج 10 يعني قوي شوي ..

----------


## UmKhaloof

أنا الأسبوع اللي طاف يوم الخميس رحت للدكتوره لنه موعد دورتي هالفتره .. عطتني بريملوت 5mg 

3مرات فاليووم كل 8 ساعات ...


أنتي معطينج 10 يعني قوي شوي ..

----------


## haram.alghali

انا اتذكر بديت اخذهم قبل الدوره بعشر ايام ‏

مره وحده في اليووم ‏

وكنت احط المنبه يذكرني وانا هناك كل يوووم ‏

ونصيحتي اخذي معاج علبتين وحطيهم في شنطتين مختلفتين
عسب لو كنتي في عرفه او في منى بيكون عندج وماتتعطلين

ويااابختج والله بالحج ‏,,,

بس على فكره ‏,,من عيوب الحبه هذي تخليج شوي معصبه
بس تصبري لانج في مكان فضيل 
والله يردج بالسلامه ‏

----------


## @أم عمر@

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/musfghp244ykgwblrc3r.gif[/IMG]

----------


## الحلوة2

الله يوفقج انا بعد رحت الصيدلية 
وقالتلي الدكتوره بعد الدوره ب 17 يوم اخذ 
كل يوم حبه .. وان شاء الله خير .. 
بس لازم لاتنسينها .. 
واذا تسالين دكتوره مره ثانية بعد احسن ...

----------


## anooonah

فميزان حسناتكم يا بنات ز ما قصرتوا 

و نتريا ردود البقيه

----------


## طيورمن الجنه

انا مثلك ياعيوني ووضعت موضوع خاص بها في قسم الحمل والولاده حتي ااعرف
لاني بحثت عن هذا النوع 5مليجرام لم اجده ووجدت 10 مليجرام بصيدليه حمد
وقالت لي الصيدلانيه ااخذه قبل موعد الدوره ب3 ايام مره كل يوم في موعد محدد لا يتغير وبعد انتهاء المناسك اتركه تنزل الدوره في خلال يوم او يومين من ترك العلاج
واوضحت لي الصيدلانيه انني لا اخذ حبتين لانه كثير 10 ملي جرام وان ال5 ملي جرام هو من يؤخذ مرتان حتي يصير 10 ملي جرام باليوم لان الثاني مره واحده 
والله الشاافي والله انا خايفه منها هذه الحبوب لاني اول مره اخذها خاصا انني متزوجه من عام وحملت ونزل الجنين وسأسوي تلقيح بعد الحج واخاف تخربط لي الهرمونات

----------


## haram.alghali

اختي طيور من الجنه

بالعكس خذيها ونتي متطمنه

ترا هالحبوب يوصفونها لتنظيم الدووره بعد ومافيها اي ضرر

انا استخدمتها السنه الي راحت للحج
والحمدلله من تركتهم نزلت الدوره بععد خمس ايام
وحملت طبيعي بعد ٣‏ شهووور الحمدلله

وكنت متأخره عن الحمل سنه ونص سبحان الله

----------


## دمعـ حزن ــة

اختي خذي الحبوب وانتي مطمنه انا بعد وصفتلي الدكتوره نفس الحبوب 10 mg واخذهن مرتين في اليوم وقالتلي اذا حسيتي بمغص والام الدوره خذي 3 مرات في اليوم عادي ومامنهن اي خوف وتوكلي على ربج

----------


## الـبـرجـوازيه

عزيزتي أنا بعد آخذهن ، نفس ما قالن خواتي خذي حبه بس في اليوم لأنه قوي 10 مل ولله الحمد ما حسيت بأي تأثير ، أنا صار لي أسبوع آخذهن ومن تتركينهن بعد كم يوم تيج الدورة ، وفعلاً هالحبوب يستخدمونهن عشان تنظيم الدورة لا تخافين ولا تحاتين يالغاليه ، وحج مبرور بإذن الله

----------

